# Home at last!



## shadetree_1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Got to bring Linda home from the hospital today !!! Happy days, happy grandson, happy husband, well you get the picture I'm sure! Merry Christmas to everyone on WB from me and Linda!!!!!!!!!!!!

We will think about each and every last one of you and wish you the very best for the New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 11


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2014)

Welcome home you 2!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 19, 2014)

Merry Christmas Joe- I know you already got your present!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 19, 2014)

Great news Joe, glad to hear this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 19, 2014)

Great news, Joe. I had only caught bits and pieces of her visit, but it's always good to hear some nice news like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 19, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad to hear this!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 19, 2014)

Good news buddy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Dec 19, 2014)

Great news, been a long road. Enjoy the holidays

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Dec 19, 2014)

What great news. Merry Christmas to you both!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 20, 2014)

Best Christmas present ever! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 20, 2014)

Wonderful new Joe. Merry Christmas to you both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Dec 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you and Linda

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 20, 2014)

Great news! Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 20, 2014)

Great news Joe. So happy for you all.


----------



## SENC (Dec 20, 2014)

Fantastic news, Joe! Merry Christmas!


----------



## SENC (Dec 20, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wonderful new Joe. Merry Christmas to you both.


And there's a new Joe? And he's wonderful?

Sorry, wrong thread.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome home Linda. Wishing the "shadetree" family a joyful holiday. Season.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome news, Joe! Merry Christmas to you and Linda!


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome news Joe! Glad she is feeling better


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 20, 2014)

Wonderful news Joe! So glad to hear it!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas to the new Joe and Linda!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2014)

Gret news Joe....I'm happy to hear that she is home.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you and Linda and all your family. I feel like you gave me a present just sharing this news -- for which I thank you. L'chaim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2014)

Fantastic Joe!!!! Man what great news for you both. Linda's resilience is incredible. Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Wonderful to here Joe. May Linda and yourself and all yours have a most Wonderful Christmas and Holiday season and each day be better than the one before.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 20, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Wonderful to here Joe. May Linda and yourself and all yours have a most Wonderful Christmas and Holiday season and each day be better than the one before.


Oh boy, I could "half" a field day with this'un... but we'll stick to celebrating Linda's homecoming! We'll be praying for continued healing and recovery.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Dec 20, 2014)

Great news Joe ! Merry Christmas

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy to hear things are on the upswing. You deserve it after this tough year!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Fantastic Joe!!!! Man what great news for you both. Linda's resilience is incredible. Merry Christmas.



Yea, she's a tough old bird ! Thank God!


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2014)

Joe, that is extraordinarily good news! That is really great to hear, I'm happy for ya'll!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Well Linda got to be home for Christmas and after 4 days at home she started to go down hill with her breathing and I had to keep turning her oxygen up, so when I took her to the transplant clinic yesterday they would not let me bring her home, the Docs put her back in the hospital, they told us if she went home she more than likely would never make it back to the hospital, they have kept her alive for 2 years now since the transplant and I'm sure they know best and I do have faith in them, but man this sucks the big one, all I can do now is pray.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2014)

I feel like I am living and dying with both of you. We certainly can't count her out. We know that for sure. Sending more positive karma and prayers to you both Joe and Linda.


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2014)

Praying for y'all Joe. Stay strong. Tony


----------



## Sprung (Dec 31, 2014)

Joe - Linda and yourself will remain in our prayers. Very sad to hear the latest news, but very glad that she was at least able to be home with y'all for Christmas.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Joe ya'll have never left my prayers. Shes as tough as they get and I pray things will right themselves.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 31, 2014)

Still praying


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2014)

My heart aches right along with yours. Prayers from me too.


----------

